# Feeding Pacman Frog Guppies



## Chris taylor (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi

I've two PMF's one frogs, one the size of an egg the second golf ball size, the larger frog eats a guppy every few days the smaller frog ate a guppy last week and still looks fat/round in shape and has not eaten since,is this due to how the guppies are digested?


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Do pacman frogs eat guppies in the wild?


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> Do pacman frogs eat guppies in the wild?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Dane


They, or similar live-bearers, would probably be occasional prey, especially as the dry season kicks in, and ponds begin to shrink. They wouldn't be regular items, though.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow that's really cool, I love finding out more what the larger phibs eat it really shows the other side of the spectrum 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Patto96 (Apr 18, 2013)

The only knowlege I know of freshwater fish giving indigestion is with marine predator fish e.g. Trigger fish and Eels. I think this is because of too much vitamin C in the liver, or something similar. It only affects marine animals though, so this probably wont be the case.

The only other idea I can think of, is that it ate too large a guppy, but that seems unlikely. I would just offer a variety of food, and wait for it to get hungry again.

It's probably nothing, but just keep an eye on it.


----------

